# VIDEO



## HKSPWR (May 17, 2005)

Just a little video i put together.......have since gotten alot better at lauching the car best time to date 12.87

http://s26.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=11HJMRUGQNHTM3K875XHEMYT9S


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I like it a lot. I've only seen one other supercharged Z... 

Nice to finally see mostly track racing


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Post your time slip!?! :thumbup:


----------

